# What tankmates can I have with Fishy?



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a 10g tank (pictured in the pictures thread) with a small heater and a small filter. I would like to put put something in there with my betta. What kinds of critters can be put in the tank?


----------



## Bettafreak (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a 1 gallon tank for my betta. today i bought a plecostomus and put him in there. they seem to get along very well but i dont know if that applies to your 10 g tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think you can have a pleco in with a betta in a 1 gallon. . Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong but I think plecos get pretty big.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

How would neon tetras be?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas have been known to eat neon tetras. We had some in our tank when I was little and we had a betta too. My Mom caught the betta snacking on the neons and my Dad ended up flushing the betta.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

plecos get up to 12" and shouldn't be in anything smaller than 55g. brsitlenose plecos are the smallest plecos, they get up to 5" and need 15g of water atleast. in a 10g you couls do some cories or white clouds, some people say zebra danios are too hyper for bettas but I've never had a problem with that. Jumbo neon tetras would also work, but I think they are given a bunch of hormones....


----------



## Bettafreak (Mar 26, 2009)

Plecos grow up to 20" but it depends on their environment. mine is not going to grow that big since he's in a 1g tank. by the way, they get along very well and get used to their roommate ;D


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Bettafreak, your pleco will live a very shortened life if you keep him in there because while the outside of him doesn't grow, the insides do.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Bettafreak said:


> I have a 1 gallon tank for my betta. today i bought a plecostomus


:shake:
i have to say,that's not good at all,would you not take him back to the store.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

So, what things are ok for my 10g tank? I had a couple neon tetras in the tank but htey died during the night. My betta never bothered them though, and they didnt bother him. I am allowed to have one thing with my betta in my 10g tank, what ca I get?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

If I got a corydora, how many would I need? Is it ok to only have one?


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

Neon tetras can be rather sensitive to a lot of conditions in the first place, unrelated to living with the Betta fish. They could have died for a number of reasons, and they can be a bit tricky to keep. Somebody suggested cories, and those should be fine with your Betta. As far as critters go, you could also put a couple of ghost shrimp in there. Even if your Betta does eat the shrimp, they're like 2 bucks for a bag of ten so It's a fairly inexpensive addition, and you won't be losing too much money. Just be careful not to overcrowd the tank, as always. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fishyinpa has 6 cories in a 10 gallon, I think. They are schooling fish and do best in groups of 4-6 or more, depending on how much room you have.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, How do African Dwarf frogs get along with them?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it depends on the personality of your betta.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm, I'm going to get a frog and see how it goes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone else should be able to give you more info on African dwarf frogs. I don't know much about them.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

When I look around online, some people say it's ok, some people say it's not.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it really depends on the personality of your betta. Some may even be afraid of a frog. Others may attack it. If you get one just keep an eye on them and see how they get along together. If Fishy isn't aggressive, he may just ignore the frog. I've heard the the frogs are fun to watch. Make sure that what you get is an African dwarf frog and not an African clawed frog. Clawed frogs will eat anything they can fit in their mouths.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to cycle ur tank before u get any tankmates


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Problem with frogs and bettas is that most times the frogs cant get their food. The betta will steal it. So gotta make sure they are getting their food. And yes cycle!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

sinking shrimp pellets should work if you get a frog, but they do best in groups of 2.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw some adf's today at Petsmart. They're tiny and cute! But I'm not much for frogs either.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, also ur tank is too small for 2 ADF, so best not to get any


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm, I've heard they are ok alone, but then what can I get for a tankmate except shrimp?


----------



## Katydid (Mar 15, 2009)

Bettafreak said:


> Plecos grow up to 20" but it depends on their environment. mine is not going to grow that big since he's in a 1g tank. by the way, they get along very well and get used to their roommate ;D


This m ight sound a bit preachy, but why keep a fish in an environment that really isn't optimal for it? I just don't quite get it. Just putting a fish in a small tank doesnt always ensure it will not grow, and it really isn't that healthy for the fish...


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

> mine is not going to grow that big since he's in a 1g tank


This is not true. A pleco may not reach full size (20") in a smaller tank, but they will always end up over 10" regardless of how small of a tank you stick them in. Well, that or dead. Your choice. A pleco's growth may be stunted by a small and inadequate tank, but not dwarfed to a point where it can just indefiantely survive in such a tiny tank because 'oops, id's getting awfully tight in here, maybe I should just stop growing.' Doesn't work that way. Its like telling a human baby that it can no longer get any bigger because you don't want to ever let it out of its crib to give it any more room. It's just not going to happen. It's already too big for a 1 gallon, and it's still not going to stop growing because of it.


----------

